# be Erasmus



## Lynn__kk

Hey! I would like to know how to translate "be Erasmus" into Finnish. It's  for an advertisment. I want people to participate in this programme.  It's a motivation sentence, like: "Come on! Do it! Join Erasmus!" Can  anyone help me?

Thanks!


----------



## Hakro

Hi Lynn,

Could you please explain more exactly what you mean by "be erasmus"? Is it about the student exchange programme or something else?


----------



## AutumnOwl

Yes it is, there's a thread about it in the Nordic forum too, http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2352446


----------



## Hakro

> Yes it is, there's a thread about it in the Nordic forum too


Yes, Syyspöllö, I saw the thread also in the Dutch forum but I wanted to show how important it is to start a thread with an extremely clear question. For me it was the first time to hear about this programme.


> I would like to know how to translate "be erasmus" into finnish. It's   for an advertisment. I want people to participate in this programme.   It's a motivation sentence, like: "Come on! Do it! Join erasmus!"


"be erasmus" can't be translated unless we know if "be" is either infinitive or imperative form of the verb. In a motivation sentence I'd guess it's imperative, in Finnish *ole erasmus* (sounds fine in Spanish, too!), or, according to Dutch _beleef Erasmus_, *koe Erasmus*. (Note the different use of capital letter.)

"Come on! Do it! Join erasmus!" I'd translate this _"Tule mukaan! Tee se nyt! Liity Erasmukseen!"_


----------

